# Wago 750-880 - Uhrzeit stellen über NTP



## doemy (16 September 2013)

*Wago 750-880 - Uhrzeit stellen*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momentan am verzweifeln:

Ich möchte mit meinem 750-880 Controller einige Abläufe jeden Tag um genau dieselbe Uhrzeit ansteuern.
Leider ist die interne Uhr des Controllers relativ ungenau, deshalb wollte ich nun jeden Tag die Zeit mit einem NTP-Server synchronisieren.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das am besten mache. Ich sitze schon 5 Stunden dran und krieg es einfach nicht hin. Weder über einen Baustein, der einen NTP-Server abruft, noch über den "eingebauten" NTP-Dienst vom Controller.

danke und mfg
doemy


----------



## tomrey (16 September 2013)

hi,
bei mir läufts wie folgt (750-881, alle Einstellungen im web based management):
1. TCP/IP: bei (S)NTP-Server die IP eines NTP-Servers eingeben ( bei mir die fritzbox im LAN).
2. Port: SNTP 123 enabled anhaken
Neustart.
ggf. im router den www Zugriff für die wago zulassen.
Die ip von ntp-servern per google bzw evtl. den von der windows-einstellung der uhrzeit (falls du dort synchst)
gruß


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Hallo, 

das habe ich auch schon versucht. Aber nachdem ich die IP-Adresse eingegeben habe und den Controller neu starte, steht wieder 0.0.0.0 drin.

Im WBM steht, dass die Konfiguration aus dem EEPROM genommen werden soll. Jedoch kann ich hier nur eine IP-Adresse für den Controller einstellen, die mit 192.168.1.xxx beginnt.
Meine FritzBox will aber eine Adresse, die mit 192.168.178.xxx anfängt.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Steffen90 (17 September 2013)

Ich vermute, dass die IP deines Controllers mit 192.168.1. beginnt?
Stell das mal mithilfe der Ethernetsettings auf den Bereich deiner FB ein (192.168.178.)


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Hallo,

ja, das stimmt. Die Vorgabe der IP-Adresse beginnt mit 192.168.1.
Aber ich kann diese Adresse nicht ändern. Egal, was ich über die Parameter-Eingabe in den Ethernet-Settings eingebe, es wird immer wieder auf 192.168.1. umgestellt. Nur über DHCP wird der Adress-Bereich von der FritzBox angenommen. Dann wiederum funktioniert aber das mit dem NTP-Server aber nicht.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Steffen90 (17 September 2013)

Nur zur Verständnis:

Es gibt das Programm Ethernetsettings (vorzugsweise über USB Änderungen programmieren) 

Und das webbased-Management.
Schon mit beiden Möglichkeiten versucht?


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Ich habe beide Varianten schon versucht.
Über das WBM erreiche ich den Controller aber nicht mehr, sobald am DIP-Schalter nicht mehr 255->DHCP eingestellt ist, weil dann die IP-Adresse auf 192.168.1.xxx gesetzt wird und das meine FB nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Steffen90 (17 September 2013)

Dipschalter auf 0 (Alle), und dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
IP-Adresse des Rechners manuell auf den gleichen bereich festlegen ohne DHCP 192.168.1.2 z.b. und vorzugsweise DHCP-Server (Fritzbox) abstöpseln. Neustart des Rechners könnte ausserdem auch noch erforderlich sein. (Alternativ cmd Befehl ipconfig /renew)
oder über das USB-Kabel und Ethernetsettings (Kommunikationsgerät USB-Adapter!).

Versuch doch das mal

Ich selbst arbeite zugegeben nur mit dem 750-849, aber so unterschiedlich sind diese ja immerhin auch nicht.


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Ich möchte ja nicht meinen Rechner und die SPS mit anderen Adressen vergeben, die nicht in meinem aktuellen Netzwerk vorhanden sind, sondern die Adresse der SPS in meinen Bereich bekommen (192.168.178.xxx)

Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein.
Welche Einstellungen hast du an deinem Controller? Auch mit der FritzBox verbunden?


----------



## @lex (17 September 2013)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, nutzt du die DIP Switche zur IP Vergabe (also weder 0 noch 255). Wenn da so ist, kannst du die ersten drei (festen) Bytes der IP im WBM unter TCP/IP ändern, unter "Switch IP-Address":


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Das habe ich versucht, klappt aber nicht. Egal wie der DIP-Schalter steht, diese Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen.
Wenn ich etwas eingebe, steht es so lange im Eingabefeld, bis der Controller neu gestartet wird. Dann wird es wieder auf die Standard-Werte gesetzt.

Vorgegangen bin ich folgendermaßen:
Ich muss den DIP-Schalter erst auf 255 stellen, dass ich Zugriff auf das WBM habe, schreibe die Werte um, übertrage sie, stelle den DIP-Schalter um und starte den Controller neu. Werte werden zurückgesetzt auf Standard und als Fehlercode wird ausgegeben:
Fehlercode 6, Argument 4: Der (P-)FC hat keine IP-Adresse.

Ist es möglich, dass der Controller defekt ist und deswegen die Werte nicht übernimmt?


----------



## Steffen90 (17 September 2013)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar! Aber die Default Adresse des Controllers ist die 192.168.1.1; vorausgesetzt alle Dipschalter sind auf Position 0. Nir in dieser Position lässt sich die Ip "frei" bestimmen. Und um dann auf die Weboberfläche zu kommen, musst du in den selben Ip Adressbereich wie der Controller. Dann kannst du die ip des Controllers frei anpassen. Oder eben du versuchst es nochmal über das USB Programmierkabel, sofern vorhanden über die Software Wago Ethernetsettings.

Ich habe auch meinen IP Adressbereich umgestellt. (Schon 2x) und aktuell läuft der Controller auch an der Fritzbox ohne Probleme. 

Von einem Defekt gehe ich nicht aus.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## @lex (17 September 2013)

Nach Neustart wieder alle Parameter auf default? 
Klingt danach als würde eine SD Karte (mit Backup) im Controller stecken. Zieh sie mal raus bzw lösche den Ordner settings (auf der SD Karte).


----------



## doemy (17 September 2013)

Viel Dank euch allen für die Antworten.

Es lag tatsächlich an der Speicherkarte. Habe die Karte raus und alles funktioniert. Einstellungen werden ohne Probleme übernommen. 

Gruß
doemy


----------

